# A Fair Go For Craft Beer



## reVoxAHB (8/12/08)

Hi gang,

I've been working with VAMI and the Australian Association of Microbreweries to help launch the new website fairgocraftbeer.com.au

The website and campaign, is effectively a grass-root national petition which aims to collect as many shows of support by way of signature, for excise relief to the small-production craft brewing industry in Australia. The signatures will be submitted to the federal government on behalf of yourselves and the Australian Association of Microbreweries in Feb.2009.

How you can help: 
1.) Visit the FairGo website and Join The Fight!
2.) Sign the petition at a location near you
3.) No location near you? Start a petition, which is really nothing more than hosting printed copies of the petition for signing at your brew-club, bar, brewery, retail outlet, etc. 

I was hoping to get some serious AHB muscle




behind this. Excise relief will not only benefit existing small breweries in Australia, but will encourage new brewery upstarts, employment opportunities in the brewing industry, a wider production of styles, better commercial beer in your glass, period. The list goes on and on.


Thanks in advance, 
reVox
Fair Go Craft Beer
Drink Less, Drink Better


----------



## Fents (8/12/08)

co signed!

biggups revox, build it and they will come.


----------



## Stuster (8/12/08)

Good stuff, reVox. I've signed up and will sign the petition in the Macquarie when I go there next week. :icon_cheers:


----------



## geoffi (8/12/08)

I suspect if you took a look at how many ex-pollies and former high-ranking public servants own vineyards, you might get to the bottom of the tax-breaks-for-winos rort.


----------



## devo (8/12/08)

love ya work reVox :icon_cheers:


----------



## brettprevans (8/12/08)

Ive joined the fight. Suprised Mrs Parmas isnt on the list of petition participants. i'll drop into one of the other locations and sign the petition (and have a few brews)


----------



## raven19 (8/12/08)

Signed up also.
Looks like a good initiative indeed.


----------



## brendo (8/12/08)

signed up and will get my hands on a petition shortly.

Great work reVox!!!


----------



## Kleiny (8/12/08)

Bump! keep this up on the board until it gets a good backing from AHB members (its only fair trade)

I will call in to holgates to sign the petition asap


----------



## warra48 (8/12/08)

I'm calling in at Little Brewing Co tomorrow afternoon on the way back from golf.
The micro/craft brewing industry needs all the help they can get.


----------



## peas_and_corn (8/12/08)

Great website  In the video- they hand cap all their beers??


----------



## Morrie0069 (8/12/08)

Hi Revox,

Went to join the fight, but alas, there is no option to select TAS in the State drop down.  

Cheers,

Morrie


----------



## reVoxAHB (8/12/08)

Morrie0069 said:


> Hi Revox,
> 
> Went to join the fight, but alas, there is no option to select TAS in the State drop down.
> 
> ...


How embarrassing, and fixed! Thanks for bringing the omission to my attention.



citymorgue2 said:


> Suprised Mrs Parmas isnt on the list of petition participants.



We only launched over the weekend; hopefully we can get a petition down there soon. If anyone frequents Mrs. Parmas and wants to drop a petition on by, that'd be cool.. nudge nudge, wink wink  . A direct download to Page 1 of the petition is here. Page 2 here. And the poster here. PM me or email that a petition has been dropped by and we'll update the site. 

Thanks everyone for the show of support and enthusiasm!

Oh, and Ian Morgan the assistant brewer up at Holgate started a Fair Go Facebook group here. 

The ball is rolling, 
reVox

edit: corrected Ian's surname


----------



## jonocarroll (8/12/08)

peas_and_corn said:


> Great website  In the video- they hand cap all their beers??



An 800L batch is only just a touch over 2100 stubbies. Not *all* that bad with a decent bench capper like that - still fits in a day's work.

Good to see Cam from Mountain Goat adding his $0.02, and surely more of the micros could use some of their popularity to get noticed too - the public will be more likely to get behind a name they already know.

Survey: 

Do you want more Mountain Goat beers, cheaper? YES.
Do you want more Buckley's Beers beers, cheaper? Um, sure. Who are they?

Nothing against BB - just using the examples given. I hope that this takes off and we see a fair go for all the micros. :beer:


----------



## white.grant (8/12/08)

Nice one revox. 

I see that a number of politicians have expressed their support so could we all be writing to our local federal members as well?

cheers

Grant


----------



## Cortez The Killer (8/12/08)

Grantw said:


> I see that a number of politicians have expressed their support so could we all be writing to our local federal members as well?


Where's monkeybusiness when you need him?


----------



## Ronin (8/12/08)

QuantumBrewer said:


> An 800L batch is only just a touch over 2100 stubbies. Not *all* that bad with a decent bench capper like that - still fits in a day's work.
> 
> Good to see Cam from Mountain Goat adding his $0.02, and surely more of the micros could use some of their popularity to get noticed too - the public will be more likely to get behind a name they already know.
> 
> ...



I think I remember someone saying somewhere (might have been Cam from mountain goat) that the change in excise won't really make microbrewed beers cheaper, it'll just actually let them hire staff, get a bottling line etc, new fermenters etc...and maybe make a profit somewhere down the line (shock horror :icon_cheers: ). I guess it might come down in price a bit...but not the whole cost of the excise. I'm perfectly happy paying $20 a 6 pack of good, microbrewed beer...if I want cheap beer, I'll drink homebrew.

It'll definately help more micros get going, which can only be a good thing.


----------



## warrenlw63 (8/12/08)

*Vox Popoli* Revox! You da man. :beerbang: 

Warren -


----------



## LexP (8/12/08)

Anyone got a location for WA?


----------



## jonocarroll (8/12/08)

Ronin said:


> <snip>
> I think I remember someone saying somewhere (might have been Cam from mountain goat) that the change in excise won't really make microbrewed beers cheaper, it'll just actually let them hire staff, get a bottling line etc, new fermenters etc...and maybe make a profit somewhere down the line (shock horror :icon_cheers:
> </snip>


True, but my point is that if the micro *needs* to hire staff, get equipment, etc... then they either need to get the money out of the excise or up the price of the beer. So I guess by cheaper I mean 'cheaper than it would be if they passed further expenses onto you.' I can't see the micros saving money on excise and dropping the prices of their beers - these are people who are in it for the passion - they'll spend it to make better beers. I'll be right there to buy them.

The SA 'nearest location' being in Goolwa (100km from Adelaide) is a bit of a stretch. Hopefully someone else a bit closer gets one going.


----------



## quantocks (8/12/08)

> Kevin O'Neill from Snowy Mountains Brewery says that regulation is "`killing"' the market.



an interesting read from back in May 08 here


----------



## Ronin (8/12/08)

QuantumBrewer said:


> True, but my point is that if the micro *needs* to hire staff, get equipment, etc... then they either need to get the money out of the excise or up the price of the beer. So I guess by cheaper I mean 'cheaper than it would be if they passed further expenses onto you.' I can't see the micros saving money on excise and dropping the prices of their beers - these are people who are in it for the passion - they'll spend it to make better beers. I'll be right there to buy them.
> 
> The SA 'nearest location' being in Goolwa (100km from Adelaide) is a bit of a stretch. Hopefully someone else a bit closer gets one going.



I agree, I think it's much better that the money stays with the brewers rather than the government. I think that's what a lot of megaswill drinkers would think though...surely it would make it cheaper.


----------



## datman510 (8/12/08)

good job guys... stick it to the man.

Im personally happy to pay more for good beer, it makes me feel less common.


----------



## joecast (8/12/08)

great work reVox. will get over to moobrew soon and sign up (might pick up some beer too while im there  )
joe


----------



## Holgate (8/12/08)

Hi All - this is Paul from Holgate Brewhouse and I am mighty impressed with the enthusiasm the AHB members have shown for the microbrewers excise tax relief campaign - Fair Go Craft Beer. Thanks heaps for all the posts and joing our fight! I've been visitnig Canberra and talking with all the pollies for some years now, together with Cam from Goat. It's a hard slog, but we're getting there. We went to canberra in early Nov, and the Petition campaign is part of the process of creating as much NOISE about this issue as possbile prior to the next budget.....ie we want to table the petition in Feb, and we have organised a core group of MPs who are putting together a bi-partisan team of back-benchers to champion the cause and basically get into the ear of the Assisant Treasurer, Mr Chris Bowen.

There is no reason why craft beer should be treated differently than small wine....both are pre-dominately small, regional, family business sectors. So this is what we are gunning for...equality with the wine industry and highlighting that the micro brewing industry is on a knife-edge of success or failure and it should be supported. Most of the general public don't realise that most microbreweries are kept alive and keep operating out of the good-will and passion of the owners. These businesses are not only making a loss, but the owners are getting paid a fraction of the salary compared to what they would earn working for someone else. So why do micro's keep going ?? Passion for the product and the industry....but it can only take you so far, and only for so many years. Already in Vic this year 3 micros have closed down, and one has converted over to getting their beer contract brewed by a larger brewer. 

UNder the current tax arrangements, a micro would start making a profit and being able to pay proper market salary's to owners and staff when they are producing in excess of 500,000 litres per annum. Roughly. While most of the small guys are operating in the 50,000 - 150,000 region. 
Saving the excise tax and putting this money back into the business would mean the ability to hire - sales staff, 2nd brewer - put some money into marketing and promotion, perhaps buy equipment that will help quality control e.g. lab gear, micro gear, CO2 testing etc. And also pay owmers a bit more salary so they can survive and grow the business, and not have to keep thinking about how they are going to pay the next glass bill, or malt bill. 

As some members have rightly pointed out, excise relief won't necessarily result in lower prices - 'cos we'd back to square one in the same position. But prices could come down a bit through market pressures and competition once new entrants come on line. Anyhow with the Government very sensitive about binge drinking, it would be silly to advocate beer prices coming down. And in fact we are actively using the slogan "Drink Less, Drink Better" to promote the image of the microbrewing scene at the opposite end of the spectrum to the alcopop market

Well that's about all from me, sorry for taking up so much of your space! - if anyone has any queries about the campaign or about the tax feel free to post it up or send me an e-mail. And keep up with the good fight
cheers from Holgate


----------



## Belgrave Brewer (9/12/08)

Nice one ReVox!!!! I Joined the Fight last week, and, I'll get the petition in Oscar's Alehouse in Belgrave VIC when I open the doors on Wednesday.


----------



## brendo (9/12/08)

Holgate said:


> Hi All - this is Paul from Holgate Brewhouse and I am mighty impressed with the enthusiasm the AHB members have shown for the microbrewers excise tax relief campaign - Fair Go Craft Beer. Thanks heaps for all the posts and joing our fight! I've been visitnig Canberra and talking with all the pollies for some years now, together with Cam from Goat. It's a hard slog, but we're getting there. We went to canberra in early Nov, and the Petition campaign is part of the process of creating as much NOISE about this issue as possbile prior to the next budget.....ie we want to table the petition in Feb, and we have organised a core group of MPs who are putting together a bi-partisan team of back-benchers to champion the cause and basically get into the ear of the Assisant Treasurer, Mr Chris Bowen.
> 
> There is no reason why craft beer should be treated differently than small wine....both are pre-dominately small, regional, family business sectors. So this is what we are gunning for...equality with the wine industry and highlighting that the micro brewing industry is on a knife-edge of success or failure and it should be supported. Most of the general public don't realise that most microbreweries are kept alive and keep operating out of the good-will and passion of the owners. These businesses are not only making a loss, but the owners are getting paid a fraction of the salary compared to what they would earn working for someone else. So why do micro's keep going ?? Passion for the product and the industry....but it can only take you so far, and only for so many years. Already in Vic this year 3 micros have closed down, and one has converted over to getting their beer contract brewed by a larger brewer.
> 
> ...



Keep up the good fight Paul... and the good beers while you are at it :0)

brendo


----------



## geoffd (9/12/08)

This petition only seems to tackle the base rate, I would think it beneficial to tackle the higher rate of exise on bottles & 1/2 kegs, Half kegs are really important for slower moving less mainstream styles, and promote diversity in line with the theme of quality not quantity. Bottled beer could certainly do without the added excise, they've already got the extra costs in bottling.
BTW I have signed up, I just think it should go further than the base 25% excise


----------



## brettprevans (9/12/08)

reVox said:


> If anyone frequents Mrs. Parmas and wants to drop a petition on by, that'd be cool.. nudge nudge, wink wink


smartarse  yeah i'lll drop in a petition today for you.


----------



## bonk (9/12/08)

signed and emailed my local member as well


----------



## .DJ. (9/12/08)

just a though, isnt there some sort of online petition that people could sign that cant get to one of of the places.. just trying to make it easier for more people to sign up...


----------



## .DJ. (9/12/08)

maybe something like http://www.gopetition.com.au/ ???


----------



## brettprevans (9/12/08)

politicians and ministerial staff are not the brightest bunch going round. last online petition i heard a Minister's office assessing flat out decided that is was rubbish as surely anyone probably just did the 'cut and paste thingy' and they couldnt be sure of the validity of the petition.

stupid i know. you can also have someone do 100 differant signatures and its no differance. 

what was my point again?


----------



## monkeybusiness (9/12/08)

Cortez The Killer said:


> Where's monkeybusiness when you need him?



Hey! I usually only write letters of complaint to charity groups but I'll make an exception to abuse a politician.


----------



## jendres (9/12/08)

Father Jack said:


> This petition only seems to tackle the base rate, I would think it beneficial to tackle the higher rate of exise on bottles & 1/2 kegs, Half kegs are really important for slower moving less mainstream styles, and promote diversity in line with the theme of quality not quantity. Bottled beer could certainly do without the added excise, they've already got the extra costs in bottling.
> BTW I have signed up, I just think it should go further than the base 25% excise



The excise definitely should be simplified. From what I've seen it is a complete mess.

I would suggest a simple calculation based upon alcohol levels, with the first X litres being at a reduced excise to encourage diversity by helping smaller brewers.


----------



## jimi (9/12/08)

"GetUp" has proved to be a strong political forced and it sprung up from a grass roots online group.

Go the petition!! online or off. I'll sign down at Otway Estate this week and talk a few work collegues into doing like-wise. Power to the people


----------



## brettprevans (9/12/08)

Not only did I drop off the petition @ Mrs Parmas, but I emailed them. Heres the response:

From: Mrs Parma's ([email protected]) 
Sent: Tuesday, 9 December 2008 12:43:20 PM 
To: citymorgue2

Yes Brett we are very interested in promoting the petition. Thanks for thinking of us and we will see you soon.
Cheers Melissa & Fiona

So another joint supporting the cause. And so they should, as microbrews are one of their key marketing pitches (and the main reason I go there).


----------



## white.grant (9/12/08)

monkeybusiness said:


> Hey! I usually only write letters of complaint to charity groups but I'll make an exception to abuse a politician.




bloody charities.... :huh:  

Seriously though, you can find your local federal members and senators here 

linky


----------



## swalken (9/12/08)

.DJ. said:


> just a though, isnt there some sort of online petition that people could sign that cant get to one of of the places.. just trying to make it easier for more people to sign up...



Hi Everyone, 

Simon from Hargreaves Hill Brewing Co. here, also president of the Victorian Association of Microbrewers.

Thankyou all for you efforts towards this campaign which is gaining fantastic momentum at the moment. I am happy to answer any questions about the petition etc. 

Online petitions are not accepted by the parliamentary petitions committee at this stage, so if you want to support the campaign, you will have to visit your local craft brewer - I know it sounds like hard work. We are also trying to get some craft beer oriented venues around the major cities to carry petitions also, and we will try and keep an up to date list at www.fairgocraftbeer.com.au. - thanks to citymorgue for visiting Mrs Parma's

Make sure you register on the site - look at the "Join the Fight" bit. We intend to send out regular updates about how it is all progressing. You will be in the know for any fairgocraftbeer events that will happen in the new year. 

T shirt campaign to follow shortly...

Simon


----------



## sinkas (9/12/08)

I fully support the very precarious notion of this tax reform

FFS that website is really badly put together.
you have neglected to make the obvious fking comparisons, eg the small winerys tax rules, and the fact breweries are closing due to small profits.

The fact remains that these are not new tax rules that the industry is being crippled by, and you fail to therefore present an actual argument as to why the fking thing should be changed.

get a professional in this field to get a campaign together, 

Yet another demonstration of why the industry needs a national peak body run by people who know what they are doing.


----------



## dr K (9/12/08)

Nice video, and great to see some decent research.
Certainly gives the impression that John Howard is PM (he is not even an MP), the May budget is mentioned, with Costello carrying the papers and a nice interview with Minsister for Small Business (or something) Fran Bailey, Liberal MP.
I fully support the campaign, but have to say that using outdated video does not cut the mustard.
If want to Lobby with the Folks on the Hill then you need to get it right....HINT.

K


----------



## sinkas (9/12/08)

ALso great to see the underwhelming support from WA brewers...


----------



## mr brau (10/12/08)

sinkas said:


> get a professional in this field to get a campaign together,
> 
> Yet another demonstration of why the industry needs a national peak body run by people who know what they are doing.



Not sure if this post warrants a reply - but anyway. 

At the moment, alcohol tax reform is a minefield. A government who is actively trying to protect us from binge drinking, R2D companies trying to find loopholes, and our craft brewers who are struggling to pay their WEEKLY excise tax. The current campaign is a very well conceived and considered approach to excise, which allows for the growth of regional employment and tourism, as well as a greater diversity of what punters will find on tap or the shelves at their local. It is not a greedy ask (read the petition), but one that encourages microbreweries to grow (the current regime doesn't), while acknowledging that they should carry something of a tax burden. 

As an insider, I can confirm that the movement is taking sound advice, and I wish it well.


----------



## Holgate (10/12/08)

sinkas said:


> I fully support the very precarious notion of this tax reform
> 
> FFS that website is really badly put together.
> you have neglected to make the obvious fking comparisons, eg the small winerys tax rules, and the fact breweries are closing due to small profits.
> ...





Hey All, including Sinka. Just thought I'd reply to some of the great and passionate thoughts put up. The problem with getting a National Peak body together is a) the bigger brewers, e.g LC out west, BT in newcastle to name a couple and those owned by mega breweries e.g. JS and MBay don't really care cos their volumes are so large and out of our reality that they are very profitable anyway. If we are successful and they save $500k per year in excise tax, it is only a drop in the ocean for them B) secondly the really small guys - brewers producing less than 500,000 litres are often one man operations, and that man running around like a hairy arse fly trying to make ends meet, let alone trying to set-up and coordinate a national body

.There actually are State associations and these band together as national group - best we can do for now as we don't have the money to pay for professional staff. Sorry. The wineries spent something like $6 million on their campaign and it took them 5 years. We have already been going for years on our campaign and have spent something like $20k. Reason ? Because the campaign is being run and funded by tiny breweries producing 50,000 - 150,000 litres each per annum on average. No dough.

The real detail of our argument is not presented on the website as such - but you can check it out by reading the petition. We bang on about wineries and the plight of small breweries there. The website is NOT, repeat NOT, a tool to convince Government of our argument. The website is a tool to get a fking massive national petition signed. The real work done in convincing Government is actually visiting the MPs in their offices in Canberra and presenting the whole fking story about wineries and all that stuff face to face - and visiting the people who are actually going to make the decision.e.g. the Assistant Treasurer and the Finance Minister. This is what we have been doing and continue to do. BUT - we need to back this up with a WHOLE HEAP OF NOISE comiing from Back-Benchers and the general public. How do we do this?....through a formal national petition tabled in Canberra and through letters from MPs being sent to the Assistant Treasurer outlining the plight and our request. 

Yeah, maybe the website does not explain the full detail....but lotsa people tune out soon as soon as they see fking great whack of text. So this was the decision about the website

Remember this is a campaign with very low levels of money. In saying that we do have a professional lobbyist helping us over the past 3 years - and I'll tell yas what, we were a bees dick away from getting this thing through last Coalition budget in mid 07. So the point is we have to keep plugging away and keep making noise and show the Governement that we are not going away.

Yeah the video is outdated.....but the issue and the details are the same.

About the kegs and other issues related to excise tax....our professional advice was not to ask for too many things at once. Let's get one thing through and then once we are on the board we can continue to request updates. Remember the wineries keep asking for stuff and getting regular updates to their legislation. If we ask for too much or too many items it is likely to be rejected out of hand.

Lastly, and sorry for the diatribe, don't be too hard on the WA brewers or your local watering hole that does not have petition up yet. This campaign and website was initiated from Victoria - basically once the website was up we used this as a tool to get everyone on board - including WA brewers and venues. Point is they were only notified Monday and respones are still trickling in - same goes for local venues. We're trying very hard tp rpomote the campaign, bit we're also trying to run the day to day business of our operations and crank out some beer at this busy time of year.

Don't forget that one day's production at a CUB site would be equivalent to a years production at one of our small breweries.
Drink Less, Drink Better
Holgate


----------



## geoffd (10/12/08)

Holgate said:


> About the kegs and other issues related to excise tax....our professional advice was not to ask for too many things at once. Let's get one thing through and then once we are on the board we can continue to request updates. Remember the wineries keep asking for stuff and getting regular updates to their legislation. If we ask for too much or too many items it is likely to be rejected out of hand.



Point acknowledged, Sharpen your swords, the crusades lasted a quarter of a millenium but they now have a microbrewery in Palestine...


----------



## Ronin (10/12/08)

Holgate said:


> Hey All, including Sinka. Just thought I'd reply to some of the great and passionate thoughts put up. The problem with getting a National Peak body together is a) the bigger brewers, e.g LC out west, BT in newcastle to name a couple and those owned by mega breweries e.g. JS and MBay don't really care cos their volumes are so large and out of our reality that they are very profitable anyway. If we are successful and they save $500k per year in excise tax, it is only a drop in the ocean for them B) secondly the really small guys - brewers producing less than 500,000 litres are often one man operations, and that man running around like a hairy arse fly trying to make ends meet, let alone trying to set-up and coordinate a national body
> 
> .There actually are State associations and these band together as national group - best we can do for now as we don't have the money to pay for professional staff. Sorry. The wineries spent something like $6 million on their campaign and it took them 5 years. We have already been going for years on our campaign and have spent something like $20k. Reason ? Because the campaign is being run and funded by tiny breweries producing 50,000 - 150,000 litres each per annum on average. No dough.
> 
> ...



Bring on the "Drink Less, Drink Better" T-shirts..


----------



## brendo (10/12/08)

Ronin said:


> Bring on the "Drink Less, Drink Better" T-shirts..



+1 I would happily wear one!!


----------



## Kleiny (10/12/08)

Drink Less, Drink Better T's

could be a good way to raise some funds for the cause

I would buy 1


----------



## LexP (10/12/08)

I'd buy a few!


----------



## jonocarroll (10/12/08)

Do we really want to start yet another list of people? Oh, why not? I'd support it! Just as long as it doesn't look too much like the typical "Save water, drink more beer" VB shirt. I'm not in support of drinking more VB. You really want to get the message across without making the wearer look like a piss-head. I like the "drink less, drink better" idea. You probably also want to use the shirts as advertising for the cause, so make the mission statement prominent. "Support for Craft Breweries" or something easy to read. e.g.

"Excise taxes on microbreweries are raised compared to mainstream breweries..."

and below, a picture of a dollar sign and/or the word 'excise' and

"Don't raise me, brew!"

(If you don't get the pun, you aren't spending enough time on the interwebs.)


----------



## reVoxAHB (10/12/08)

This is what's been thrown around so far:





reVox


----------



## Snow (10/12/08)

Ok - great campaign. There is some real passion out there coming from professional brewers and drinkers alike. As an amateur brewer and professional drinker (currently running at a loss, so open to all offers  ), I would like to support the campaign by doing more than signing a petition. I would buy a well designed T-shirt, but I really think the best way to be heard is to address the relevant MP(s) directly. I think it would be a good idea if someone on the inside of the campaign put together a well-considered letter template that punters like me could sign and send to Parliament House. This has more impact than a signature on a contestible petition.

Keep up the good fight!!

Cheers - Snow


----------



## swalken (10/12/08)

> I would like to support the campaign by doing more than signing a petition. I would buy a well designed T-shirt, but I really think the best way to be heard is to address the relevant MP(s) directly. I think it would be a good idea if someone on the inside of the campaign put together a well-considered letter template that punters like me could sign and send to Parliament House. This has more impact than a signature on a contestible petition.
> 
> Keep up the good fight!!
> 
> Cheers - Snow



Thanks Snow, 

Cam from Mountain Goat has one available - his email address is [email protected] He will be happy to assist.

You can also meet with your local member, and encourage them to write to treasury, or be listed on our website

Cheers

Simon


----------



## Gerard_M (10/12/08)

Posters & petitions are up at The Flying Horse. Some type of badge/sticker type thing that could be attached to the tap tops would be good!
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Hargie (11/12/08)

...Poster and petitions are now up at The Sunshine Coast Brewery as well. Thanks to all involved for the effort...

Cheers , Scott


----------



## domonsura (11/12/08)

The petition is available for Adelaidians to sign @ Beerbelly as well


----------



## jonocarroll (11/12/08)

domonsura said:


> The petition is available for Adelaidians to sign @ Beerbelly as well



Well I'll just have to make a trip out that way to sign that then won't I. Gee, while I'm there... <prepares to spend money>


----------



## Adamt (11/12/08)

domonsura said:


> The petition is available for Adelaidians to sign @ Beerbelly as well



Might be a good idea to bring it to the case swap.


----------



## /// (11/12/08)

Posters and petitions at the 5IBC tomorrow.

Thanks for Simon and Paul for getting online and in the AHB.

Scotty


----------



## Kai (11/12/08)

Holgate said:


> Hey All, including Sinka. Just thought I'd reply to some of the great and passionate thoughts put up. The problem with getting a National Peak body together is a) the bigger brewers, e.g LC out west, BT in newcastle to name a couple and those owned by mega breweries e.g. JS and MBay don't really care cos their volumes are so large and out of our reality that they are very profitable anyway. If we are successful and they save $500k per year in excise tax, it is only a drop in the ocean for them B) secondly the really small guys - brewers producing less than 500,000 litres are often one man operations, and that man running around like a hairy arse fly trying to make ends meet, let alone trying to set-up and coordinate a national body



LC has the petition up and running as of today. I'd encourage all the west coast brewers to get down and sign it. Have a pint of pale too, the current batch is pretty damned tasty.


----------



## brendanos (29/12/08)

Kai said:


> LC has the petition up and running as of today. I'd encourage all the west coast brewers to get down and sign it. Have a pint of pale too, the current batch is pretty damned tasty.



Headed down last night but noone knew what I was on about. Where is it living?

For those that reside a little further north than Fremantle, there's now a petition going on the counter at The International Beer Shop, West Leederville.

And for the record, the pale was tasting pretty good!


----------



## joecast (29/12/08)

Anyone going to the Taste of Tasmania, the 2 metre tall booth has the petition up.


----------



## dr K (29/12/08)

> Anyone going to the Taste of Tasmania, the 2 metre tall booth has the petition up.



Oh me, I have had their bottled beer here and based on the sample I would not be in a position to reccomend it. Of course it was only one bottle.

K


----------



## Tanga (29/12/08)

Haven't seen the petition IRL but I signed the online one. Schutzenfest is coming up here - hopefully I'll get to that. Surely there'll be one there =D.


----------



## Adamt (29/12/08)

At the Schutzenfest where they serve Coopers, Tooheys and if you're lucky, DAB? I doubt it


----------



## Tanga (29/12/08)

You're kidding. That's it?

WTF? I thought different beers was the point. Don't think I'll bother going if that's the case.

DAB?


----------



## big_alk (29/12/08)

Holgate said:


> Drink Less, Drink Better
> Holgate



well said!


----------



## joecast (29/12/08)

dr K said:


> Oh me, I have had their bottled beer here and based on the sample I would not be in a position to reccomend it. Of course it was only one bottle.
> 
> K


i also would be hesitant to recommend. though the cleansing ale was as good as i've had it. and they did have the petition which was enough of a reason to post on its own.


----------



## Dicko ACT (8/1/09)

Bump!

If you haven't already signed the petition, get cracking!

www.fairgocraftbeer.com.au

Let's give Australian Micro Breweries their 'Fair Go' and help boost this excellent, yet stifled industry!


----------



## mrpolly (8/1/09)

Going to Melb tomorrow will drop into holgates and sign, Hmmm while im there i guess ill have to try out there beers. Didn't know there was a Micro so close.


----------



## quantocks (9/1/09)

as with 99% of my mates, if they can get a case of 30 VB cans for 30 dollars or one six-pack of craft beer for 30 dollars, which one are they going to go for each and _every_ time?

if this works, it'll change the way almost all Australians drink. (instead of megaswill, trying new styles/brands)


----------



## reVoxAHB (9/1/09)

A big public thanks to Dane, admin AHB, for orgnising the Fair Go button at the top of the forums. Cheers, Dane :beer: 
And a bit of a recap on Petition Locations (as of 9, Jan 9:00AM):
Victoria: 19
NSW: 9
QLD: 2
TAS: 4
SA: 5
WA: 20 !

59 locations in total. 

I've spoken with a couple of different persons who are hosting peititions and the feedback has been positive with comments like, "Our punters are signing the petition in droves!"



brendanos said:


> Headed down last night but noone knew what I was on about. Where is it living?


I was a bit concerned this could happen at any petition location. Having worked in hospitality myself, I can relate to how easy it would be for any single staffer to go, "What's this all about?" as it gets stuffed under the bar or worse, heads into the bin. Surely something with signatures on it would have some staying power, but hopefully you see where I'm coming from. 

Worst case scenario, and this applies to anyone who doesn't have a nearby petition location (and who doesn't want to host a petition yourself) is just print this page, sign it and post it to the included address. I have this vision of Paul and Cam presenting a box of signatures, some stapled from various petiton locations, with a few single page (even single signature) petitions which sends a message that someone cared enough to actively print the form from the internet, sign post etc. I suppose it's a big ask, but then again we have a real chance atm to positively change the craft beer scene in Australia. 


Thanks everybody and keep up the good work. 

reVox


----------



## cozmocracker (9/1/09)

i have noticed there is nowhere is canberra to sign the petion, as of tonight that will change. i have organized for posters and the petion to be printed and will be asking lauchy at the wig and pen to be the local point for people to sign. good chance to go and try some good local brew.


----------



## Dicko ACT (9/1/09)

cozmocracker said:


> i have noticed there is nowhere is canberra to sign the petion, as of tonight that will change. i have organized for posters and the petion to be printed and will be asking lauchy at the wig and pen to be the local point for people to sign. good chance to go and try some good local brew.



Great form cozmocracker

I sent Christoph @ Zeirholtz a message on Facebook to become a supporter...


----------



## barls (9/1/09)

.DJ. said:


> maybe something like http://www.gopetition.com.au/ ???


has anyone set one of these up yet?


----------



## Doc (12/2/09)

Full story available from here.

The US have just relaxed taxation on beer. 



> The Beer Institute and the Brewers Association today applauded members of the United States House of Representatives for the introduction of H.R. 836 the Brewers Excise and Economic Relief (BEER) Act, which effectively returns the federal beer excise tax back to its pre-1991 level of $9 per barrel.



I wonder if this could be seen and used as a president for the Australian effort ?

Doc


----------



## Beermatt (12/2/09)

Doc said:


> Full story available from here.
> 
> The US have just relaxed taxation on beer.
> 
> ...




I think you meen precedent Doc the last thing we need is a President, but yes lets hope so....


----------



## braufrau (12/2/09)

Beermatt said:


> I think you meen precedent Doc the last thing we need is a President, but yes lets hope so....



Even if the president was beer?


----------



## Jakechan (12/2/09)

reVox said:


> Worst case scenario, and this applies to anyone who doesn't have a nearby petition location (and who doesn't want to host a petition yourself) is just print this page, sign it and post it to the included address. I have this vision of Paul and Cam presenting a box of signatures, some stapled from various petiton locations, with a few single page (even single signature) petitions which sends a message that someone cared enough to actively print the form from the internet, sign post etc. I suppose it's a big ask, but then again we have a real chance atm to positively change the craft beer scene in Australia.



Ive just printed it out and will send mine off today.

Cheers,
Jake


----------



## peas_and_corn (12/2/09)

braufrau said:


> Even if the president was beer?



Recently I suggested that the more shitty CEOs should be replaced with a steak dinner- I've never seen a steak dinner lose millions of dollars.


----------



## jonocarroll (12/2/09)

peas_and_corn said:


> Recently I suggested that the more shitty CEOs should be replaced with a steak dinner- I've never seen a steak dinner lose millions of dollars.


I saw a few porterhouses at the tracks last week who didn't seem to be winning much. I told them to get down off the roof to get a better view - problem was the steaks were too high.

I'm going to make a great dad, I've already got the jokes side of things sorted.


----------



## peas_and_corn (12/2/09)

QuantumBrewer said:


> I saw a few porterhouses at the tracks last week who didn't seem to be winning much. I told them to get down off the roof to get a better view - problem was the steaks were too high.
> 
> I'm going to make a great dad, I've already got the jokes side of things sorted.



Don't make me invite you over so i can throw you out


----------

